# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Verme

## luismadeira

Boas, hoje vi no vidro este verme, alguém sabe o que é e se é prejudicial?


Untitled-1.jpg


Abraço

----------

